# Topics > Robotics > Songs about robots >  "Robotman On Holiday", Captain Jack, 1999

## Airicist

Band "Captain Jack" on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Captain Jack - Robotman On Holiday

Published on Oct 21, 2012




> 90s eurodance 
> Label:
> Marlboro Music -- 74321 66831 2
> Format:
> CD, Album
> Country:
> Germany
> Released:
> 19 Jul 1999

----------


## Airicist

Captain Jack "Robotman On Holiday"
Lyrics 

[ From metrolyrics.com/robotman-on-holiday-lyrics-captain-jack.html ]

You're the robotman on holiday
You're the dancemachine for night and day
You're the master of technology
You're the delta-chip for fantasy

The world is mine
Don't take it away from me
The world is mine
I'll be living in harmony

----------

